# vpsinfo alternative php script?



## Solaris (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for something like vpsinfo phpscript: http://www.labradordata.ca/home/13, I have tried phpsysinfo but it's not the one I am looking for, which is able to display mostly like vpsinfo:


Output from top;

Processed /proc/user_beancounters (VPS resources);

Output from netstat -nt (current TCP connections);

Output from netstat -ntl (listening TCP ports);

Output from pstree (tree view of running processes);

Output from ls -a /tmp (and ls -al /tmp);

Output from vnstat (an application that monitors traffic at the network interface) using its various commandline switches;

Output from mytop (an application that monitors MySQL) or from mysqlreport (a perl script which generates a mysql status report);

Status monitoring of daemon processes;

Summary section showing:
          o Values for oomguarpages and privvmpages (or free RAM and swap usage on a dedicated machine);
          o Data transfer today through the network interface (from vnstat);
          o Current number of TCP connections;
          o Current number of Apache and MySQL threads, and MySQL queries (from mytop or mysqlreport)
          o Disk usage.

I am going to use for grabbing info and debug tool which used by my brother which is not really know about FreeBSD.


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you tried downloading & running that script?


----------



## Claude_ws01 (Oct 31, 2015)

VPSINFO has a new home

https://github.com/claude-ws01/vpsinfo


----------

